# Gueuleton



## Garou22

Bonjour a tous!

There's a famous restaurant in Dublin called *l'*Gueuleton. I understand what gueuleton means, but why is it  *l'*Gueuleton and not *le* Gueuleton?

Surely it's not a case of bad french?!

Merci!
garou


----------



## pieanne

I'm afraid it is ...   Should be "*le *..."


----------



## Garou22

Lol. I can't believe a french restaurant would make should a mistake!


----------



## wildan1

just one of the global network of places with fractured foreign names

There is a small restaurant near my home called "La Petite Coin" and another farther away called "Chez La Mer" (it's on the beach!)


----------



## marget

wildan1 said:


> just one of the global network of places with fractured foreign names
> 
> There is a small restaurant near my home called "La Petite Coin" and another farther away called "Chez La Mer" (it's on the beach!)



I know a bakery named "Aux Petits Délices".


----------



## pieanne

wildan1 said:


> "Chez La Mer" (it's on the beach!)


 
It might be a pun!


----------



## nhat

wildan1 said:


> just one of the global network of places with fractured foreign names
> 
> There is a small restaurant near my home called "La Petite Coin" and another farther away called "Chez La Mer" (it's on the beach!)


 
le petit coin...jamais je n'irai manger la bas c'est a couper l'appetit lol


----------



## tilt

This is not a mistake, it's just transcribing colloquial oral language.
_- Et l'Gueulton, c't'un bon restau ?_


----------



## tilt

nhat said:


> le petit coin...jamais je n'irai manger la bas c'est a couper l'appetit lol


Sure enough ! 
We should explain, maybe, that _les petits coins_ are the toilets in French.


----------



## Mount Trenchard

Does Gueuleton mean  ' a big meal'.?   The translation ' blow out'  - je ne comprend pas.

Il y a cinq autres  bons restaurants francais á Dublin - L'Ecrivain ; Poulot's ; Les Fréres Jacques;  La Cave ; Balzac


----------



## plague

It is a big meal.


----------



## marget

The American English translation is chow-down.


----------



## Cath.S.

plague said:


> It is a big meal.


It's also a quality meal.
Twelve big macs per guest  would not be called un gueuleton. 
_Un gueuleton_ is a colloquial synonym of _un festin_.


----------



## Wopsy

marget said:


> I know a bakery named "Aux Petits Délices".



Sorry, but I don't get this one .... what's wrong with it? 

It obviously has a double meaning I'm unaware of .....


----------



## Dynamite

tilt said:


> This is not a mistake, it's just transcribing colloquial oral language.
> _- Et l'Gueulton, c't'un bon restau ?_


 
I agree


----------



## Dynamite

Wopsy said:


> Sorry, but I don't get this one .... what's wrong with it?
> 
> It obviously has a double meaning I'm unaware of .....


 
Délice = singulier masculin
Délices = pluriel féminin

!!


----------



## Wopsy

Dynamite said:


> Délice = singulier masculin
> Délices = pluriel féminin
> 
> !!



No, still don't get it - you'll have to spell it out for me


----------



## marget

I was taught that délice in the singular is masculine and that in the plural, it's feminine.


----------



## Wopsy

marget said:


> I was taught that délice in the singular is masculine and that in the plural, it's feminine.



Well, I know a café in Collioure, in the South of France, called 'Aux Délices Catalans'.


----------



## Dynamite

marget said:


> I was taught that délice in the singular is masculine and that in the plural, it's feminine.


 
That's right


----------



## Wopsy

Wopsy said:


> Well, I know a café in Collioure, in the South of France, called 'Aux Délices Catalans'.



But now that I think about it, I did learn (and had forgotten) that 'amour, délice & orgue' are all masculine in the singular & feminine in the plural.


----------



## Dynamite

I didn't find it in dictionnaries yet but I think it is possible to consider "délices" as a synonym of "friandises" and in that case it would be possible to keep the masculin even on plural. In that case "Aux petits délices" for a bakery or "Aux délices catalans" if they sell delicacies and specialities would be ok. I have to check it or somebody could confirm ?


----------



## Dynamite

Well I think many people use now the noun "délices" as a synonym of "friandises" and use it on masculin even on plural. But it should be a mistake because I don't find anything about that meaning in dictionnaries !


----------



## tilt

Wopsy said:


> But now that I think about it, I did learn (and had forgotten) that 'amour, délice & orgue' are all masculine in the singular & feminine in the plural.


In literary French, yes, but in common language, almost every one would keep them masculine even if plural.


----------



## elirlandes

Mount Trenchard said:


> Does Gueuleton mean  ' a big meal'.?   The translation ' blow out'  - je ne comprend pas.
> 
> Il y a cinq autres  bons restaurants francais á Dublin - L'Ecrivain ; Poulot's ; Les Fréres Jacques;  La Cave ; Balzac



Patrick Guilbaud a deux étoiles Michelin...


----------



## SwissPete

marget said:


> I know a bakery named "Aux Petits Délices".


 


Wopsy said:


> No, still don't get it - you'll have to spell it out for me


It should be « Aux Petites Délices ».


----------



## Already-Seen

> It should be « Aux Petites Délices ».


 
Technically it should, but "Aux Petits Délices" actually sounds better to me.


----------



## Fredouze

marget said:


> I was taught that délice in the singular is masculine and that in the plural, it's feminine.



   Exactly, just like aigles, amours, orgues.


----------



## Dynamite

Fredouze said:


> Exactly, just like aigles, amours, orgues.


 

Non pour "aigle" :
Dans ce sens le mot est fém. lorsqu'il désigne la femelle 
(source : CNRTL)


----------



## Dynamite

Already-Seen said:


> Technically it should, but "Aux Petits Délices" actually sounds better to me.


 

I agree
"Aux petites délices" doesn't sound good. Maybe, as I said, because the common use in that case means "delicacies"


----------

